# This is a strange one- Couple accused skinning dog



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

http://www.newson6.com/global/story.asp?s=10536417



> Quote: Muskogee Pair Accused Of Shooting, Skinning Puppy
> 
> Deputy Roberson says Lewis intended to skin the dog to make a belt out of the hide.
> By Craig Day, The News On 6
> ...


I am sure I will stand out on this forum in my opinion. 

I DO see an issue of how they killed the dog, I really don't see an issue of them skinning it for its pelt. 

The dog is dead, we just attach more sympathy to it because it is soft and cuddly. How many cows are skinned a day for boots and belts?

Now, I personally could never do such a thing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:The judge in the case ordered a mental competency evaluation for both Mullen and Lewis.


Weird and disturbing. I say they're mentally defective considering how small a 7 week old JRT is, who could use that belt?


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

That's horrible


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

So very sad and disturbing.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

That is unbelievable! A puppy? Go to Walmart and buy a **** belt for $12 bucks! How sad...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Somebody watched way too much 101 Dalmatians....

Cruella DeVil is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> Quote:I say they're mentally defective considering how small a 7 week old JRT is, who could use that belt?


 EXACTLY!!! There's something very wrong about that story.

They better take a close hard look at those two----there's other things going on besides just shooting puppies to make belts I'd say.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I DO see an issue of how they killed the dog, I really don't see an issue of them skinning it for its pelt.


In at least some states it is against the law (FL is one, Chapter 828) to use dogs or cats for clothing or other articles. It is against the law to own, to kill, to sell or give away, to transport a live dog or cat or their pelt for such purposes. I thought it was strange that such a law was written at the time I first read it, but after almost 12 years of reading animal abuse arrest reports, less and less times do I say that I would never believe something.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

What kind of monster can shoot that?!? Besides the fact that they are very small for a belt, I don't see how 10 bullets holes can help unless it's 10 holes in a straight line like on a belt...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3
> I DO see an issue of how they killed the dog, I really don't see an issue of them skinning it for its pelt.


I have an issue with WHY the puppy was killed and HOW the puppy was killed. Because the puppy was killed to make a friggin' belt, then I do have an issue with them skinning it for its "pelt."


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would say that it's a good thing I am no where near them, as I would grab that bitch by the hair, and slam her freaking head into a wall, than if she was still conscious, I would choke the living daylights out of her, the guy would get shot in the lower posterior, he wouldn't need a belt than anymore. I see A LOT wrong with skinning a dog for a belt, dogs are not food animals, at least not in our country, and this living, breathing sludge has no business taking another breath. I am of the opinion that there is something inherently wrong with a person or persons in this case, that can look at a 7 week old , tiny puppy and shoot and skin it, these people are ticking time bombs, and could EASILY escalate to bigger prey, like children, they truly deserve to die, and I hope they do, an awful, horrible death at that.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:I DO see an issue of how they killed the dog, I really don't see an issue of them skinning it for its pelt.


Even if the primary reason for obtaining the dog was for harvesting it's pelt, I have a problem with just using any animal for pelt only. I know a lot of people don't, and that's fine, I just prefer a "use the entire animal' type of philosophy.

But judging by the way the killed the poor dog, I think it is fairly safe to assume that the reason for that pups existance as far as they were concerned was just to torture it.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I have the strong urge to hug my JRT puppy now... Just wow....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG that is sick!!


----------



## JennieLauren1985 (May 25, 2009)

that is so sickeningly sad. Poor baby puppy. It takes a horribly BAD person to be capable of something that gruesome, poor baby :-(


----------

